# NAMM time again



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

With the good ole USA still recession reeling, it will be smaller again. Gibson will not be there, but it is 60 years since Fender came out with the Broadcaster. Fender will be there and appears to have plans for the year. 

http://www.musicradar.com/news/guitars/namm-2010-the-ultimate-guide-231683


----------



## Guest (Jan 9, 2010)

C'mon Fractal! Lets here that the MFC-101 is shipping SOON!


----------



## xuthal (May 15, 2007)

Dean Markley will be releasing a couple tube amps.No acoustic line this year though.
And he will be releasing some new strings,I had a chance to test them when they were simply called "beta strings".They sound great,so keep a look out for them.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

What I'm looking forward to is the update to NAMM Oddities


----------



## tapestrymusic (Mar 10, 2009)

Robert1950 said:


> With the good ole USA still recession reeling, it will be smaller again. Gibson will not be there, but it is 60 years since Fender came out with the Broadcaster. Fender will be there and appears to have plans for the year.


Gibson apparently will not be there. The other heavy hitters will be. Looking forward to my four days there! It's great to meet suppliers face to face. Got to sit with (and listen to) Peter Stroud for a half hour last year, this year Richard Goodsell and Geoffrey Teese amongst others...


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Being a Gear-o-holic like most around here - WHERE IS DA NAMM REPORTS!!!


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

The Jazzmaster/baritone guitar is AWESOME!

So is the 50th anniversary Jazz bass.


----------



## LowWatt (Jun 27, 2007)

mrmatt1972 said:


> The Jazzmaster/baritone guitar is AWESOME!
> 
> So is the 50th anniversary Jazz bass.


That Bari sounds amazing, but I can't find a link.


----------

